# www.jaredcullison.com



## jacull (Sep 29, 2006)

I would like to hear your comments / suggestions on my website. I'm working on a flash site that will have more photos, but this does the job for now.

Thanks for your time,
JC


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 2, 2006)

really nice pics in there, the main page has some breathtaking action shots of boxers really pro stuff there....

I would of liked to see a little more fleshed out as far as info, but thats hardly a gripe, once again nice shots !!!


----------



## Travelamy (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fast site, great shots, like the one with all the people in the field


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice and simple. It's cool.
You might want to consider adding your email address and your location in the Contact page.


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 14, 2006)

you've got some great shots in there!


----------

